# Hammer anabolic steroids NOT LEGIT! Scammed me!!



## Gymbeast429 (Dec 4, 2016)

Initally found this source looking around online had a connection but was looking to try another source to compare to...was hesistant of course so i emailed to ask a few questions n get a price list...was told i would receive it soon and would not take too long...placed my order sent the money easily of course then..came the excuses being put off told later with no specific estimate even just that i just had to wait...?? A month has passed still nothing as of today i have ordered 3 times from my original source while waiting on this order i have now given up...figure i better post everywhere i cam to avoid others getting gypped ! I even emailed him to say man to man i was at a point of feeling robbed n will post reviews unless he can send it out or make good with me then i would change my reviews to hes legit n just took awhile..but got not even a reply so on i go with reviews if u want a source a good one legit one move on to another option save ur money on this guy u mine as well flush it in yoyr bathroom rather then send it to him...u will get NOTHING!


----------



## snake (Dec 4, 2016)

Sounds like you got screwed and for that I'm sorry to hear it.
Maybe you can something bad into something good. In your quest to bash the livin' poo out of this company, you found us. If you're serious about making gains, lick your internet wounds, be smarter with whom you deal with and stick around.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 4, 2016)

if they were genuine I bet you would be good


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 4, 2016)

im sorry for your lose


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 4, 2016)

I saved 15% by switching to genuine 

Legit is so 2014


----------



## Bigwhite (Dec 5, 2016)

Hammer has been a piece of shit for years. You just didn't do your homework. Simple google search. He is done now, closed up shop and kept everybody's money...


----------



## bsw5 (Dec 5, 2016)

Google search = piece of trash


----------



## Baxter513 (Dec 7, 2016)

Yes as others have said it is very well documented that Hammer is a scam artist.  

A simple Google Search would have told you this.  In fact it is kind of a running joke now on the Internet.  "Send that kid over to Hammer......"  "No!  C'mon man dont be a dick"


----------



## Baxter513 (Dec 7, 2016)

Out of curiosity I emailed Hammer about a month ago for a price list.  I found the prices to be too high in general as you can see below.  $45 for a vial of Test-E?  Too much 

HAMMER-ANABOLICS 10ML INJECTS-

TNE 100 (oil)-----------$40
TEST-P 100------------ $40
TEST-E 250-------------$45
TEST-E 400-------------$65
TEST-C 250-------------$45
SUSTANON 250--------$45
DECA 300---------------$60
NPP 100-----------------$55
EQ 300------------------$60
TREN BASE 100 (oil)---$60
TREN-A 100-------------$60
TREN-E 200-------------$80
MAST-P 100-------------$60
MAST-E 200-------------$80
WINNY 50 (oil)-----------$45
PRIMO-E 200------------$100


----------



## Bigwhite (Dec 7, 2016)

All you had to say was he had high prices. Why post dick ****s list?


----------



## Bigcam21 (Mar 14, 2021)

Yes hammer is a complete rip off they scammed me also


----------



## Rigorhead (Mar 15, 2021)

Test E- 400mg/ml?
Primo E - 200mg/ml?
There's some red flags right there.
 Also the test is $45, but the Primo E is $100?
Pricing is odd too


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 15, 2021)

Rigorhead said:


> Test E- 400mg/ml?
> Primo E - 200mg/ml?
> There's some red flags right there.
> Also the test is $45, but the Primo E is $100?
> Pricing is odd too



Post is 5 years old


----------



## haltomatic1 (Oct 22, 2021)

That mf got me too! He’s a worthless piece of crap. And a dumb one. He ripped me off on my cheapest order ever made with him!! What’s messed up is this is my 4th order with him and all the others were $1k, some more, some less, and he rips me on $440
I’ve got $1,000 for anyone who has his true identity 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

